# [Wet Thumb Forum]-thirdchild's first tank timeline



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

Well this is my first planted tank started after a big die off....

*Inventory: *20 gal long, Eco-Complete, HOB, Hagen CO2 Canister w/ladder, Flourish and Flourish Excel

*Flora: *red melon, red temple, brown crypto wendii, lace java fern, java fern, aponogeton crispus, anubias nana, moneywort, sagittaria natans, duckweed, hair algae

*Fauna: *6 glowlight tetras, 4 guppies, 2 black neon tetras


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it looks nice thridchild. but that duckweed and hair algae have got to go







what lighting do you have?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The java fern and Java lace fern should not be planted in the gravel. Their roots need to be above gravel. Many people tie the plants to wood or rock.

This is my hard to kill package right? You also have Aponogeton crispus, the tall plant with the wavy edged leaves, instead of Cryptocoryne spiralis, and I gave you some other stem plant other than Hornwort. The dwarf sag is Sagittaria natans, spoon leaf sag.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

is that a bubble wall going there? if so.. get rid of it. Its knocking valuable CO2 out of the water.


----------



## thirdchild (Oct 29, 2005)

Let's see...

Hi Russell, Yeah still not looking like the nice competition tanks... I figure I have time to work on the algae and duck weed. My hood is just a 20 watt. I opted to buy fish and see if the plants are ok for now. 

Hi RobertH, Thanks for the corrections, and yes it's the hard to kill package. For the most part they are indeed hard to kill, just not having much luck with the spoonleaf. I'll have to rearrange the java ferns maybe. Will they die if they are planted like normal plants?

Hi Ben C, No bubble wall, just the whisper filter. It was really strong so I turned it on low after that first day, and stuffed some polyester stuffing in there. My CO2 is only 10ppm though which is why I'm trying Flourish Excel. We'll see what happens after another two weeks.


----------

